# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  [Roman Amateur] Une fe, un sale petit prince, et de grosses bestioles

## Banway

Bonjour !

J'cume les forums et autre pour tenter de donner vie  un bouquin publi actuellement sur Amazon (Kindle, ou la mthode du "personne ne veux de moi"^^). 
Et oui, la sale bte respire et ncessite son taux quotidien de sacrifice humain... Et VOUS qui lisez ces lignes tes (l'heureux?) choisi ! En bref, son rsum (sacavomi non fourni par la compagnie...):

Dusk est une fe. Oubliez Clochette et gazez-l au Baygon (vert), et faites place  l'une des dernires guerrire du Bois du Lorient. Bannie, humilie mais rappele, elle accepte nanmoins une dernire mission... escorter un sale gosse alors que le monde qui l'entoure tremble et change. Faire son chemin par le fil de l'pe et parfois plus facile  dire qu' accomplir...

Oui c'est un ouvrage de dbutant. Non il n'est pas  15-19 euros, perso je ne paierais pas un premier bouquin aussi cher... il est donc  99 cents, histoire de pouvoir le faire dcouvrir au plus grand nombre...et gratter autant de retour possible pour m'amliorer.

Merci d'avance pour les quelques prcieux instants de votre vie que vous venez de m'accorder en lisant ces lignes...
Le Kindle :
http://www.amazon.fr/Dusk-Le-Seuil-e...tt_at_ep_dpi_1
Blog :
http://kanebanway.wordpress.com/

Au plaisir !

PS : Si vous n'avez pas de Kindle, vous pouvez obtenir l'appli sur pc, smartphone et autre (au moment de l'achat sur pc, ou sur le market de votre tel), ce qui vous permet de lire n'importe quel ebook directement mme sans la bbette.

----------

